# Gulf State Pier Red Snapper..WTF?



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

I hesitated for a few days now to post this question until I saw the pics, but now I gotta ask. Lemme say beforehand I only fish the pier maybe twice a year, I prefer my yaks most of the time, so this may be normal but if it is, it's news to me. I got a coworker whos been fishing GSP regularly since he moved here about 6 months ago. He calls me way too dang late thursday night and tells me he just caught a 20" plus red snapper at the pier. I told him to go drink another one and quit waking me up with BS stories. But lo and behold he comes into work this mornin with cell phone pics of him at GSP with what is no doubt a 21.5-22" red snapper. I was a little surprised. I know you guys get some snaps at the PC piers and further on down but I haven't heard of 'em here, is that becomin normal up here too?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The winter following the opening of the pier there were several nice red snapper caught off of it.

Did he keep it?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup! As Mr. Chris V said, it has happened before. One of my wives coworkers caught one the winter of the pier opening. Pretty nice sized too. I have seen his pics, I'll ask him for permission to post.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw one swimming around the Navarre Pier last year. We also had a few legal sized AJs hang around for a few days.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Huh, I'll be darn. Learn something new everyday! Chris as far as if he kept it, he started to tell me what he did or didn't do with it and I told him I didn't wanna know. The freaking psycho way they regulate those damn snapper, I don't want to be complicit to anything lol! :whistling: Thanks for all your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

Might sound crazy but i work on a parasail boat out in orange beach and we have spotted smaller swordfish jumping just 2 miles off the beach!


----------

